# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  النجم عبدالكريم الدافئ....الصوره ابلغ

## yassirali66

*النجم عبدالكريم الدافئ



لا تعليق فالصوره ابلغ


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ياحليلك يالدافئ كنت مقاتلا جسورا والله اكتر واحد اتمنيتوا في المريخ الفترة الفاتت
*

----------


## غندور

*














الغسينابي
مريخي أصيل ومميز
ياحليلك يالدافئ كنت مقاتلا جسورا والله اكتر واحد اتمنيتوا في المريخ الفترة الفاتت





أنت ذاتك مختفى وين؟؟؟
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*حا يجى ان شاء الله
لاعب بيشبه المريخ لازم يكون فى المريخ !!
*

----------


## محمدين

*الله يجيب شهر ديسمبر عشان نشوفه هو وكليتشى شى شى .
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يا سلام عليك يا ياسر...
والله لاعب مريخى أصيل....
مقاتل مريخى صعب...
نتمنى عودته قريباً...

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ضيعناك وضعنا وراك يا الدافى 
شهر اتناشر قريب للعودة الحميده
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					


أنت ذاتك مختفى وين؟؟؟



هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه انا قاعد بس لو وريتك مختفي ليه الطارة مابترحم
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*يشطبو لينا طمبل ويسجلو الدافي يكونو ما قصرو... بعديها نشوف خانة المحترفين الاجانب
*

----------


## منص

*يا سلااااام زمن ولله
*

----------


## الحارث

*الدافي زيو مافي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ياحليلك يالدافئ كنت مقاتلا جسورا والله اكتر واحد اتمنيتوا في المريخ الفترة الفاتت



حليل زمنو......
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

حا يجى ان شاء الله
لاعب بيشبه المريخ لازم يكون فى المريخ !!



ان شاء الله
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

الله يجيب شهر ديسمبر عشان نشوفه هو وكليتشى شى شى .



قريب للحي.........
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

يا سلام عليك يا ياسر...
والله لاعب مريخى أصيل....
مقاتل مريخى صعب...
نتمنى عودته قريباً...




مقاتل مريخى صعب...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

ضيعناك وضعنا وراك يا الدافى 
شهر اتناشر قريب للعودة الحميده



راجع باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبكر ود المحجوب
					

يشطبو لينا طمبل ويسجلو الدافي يكونو ما قصرو... بعديها نشوف خانة المحترفين الاجانب



المهم يسجلو الدافي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منص
					

يا سلااااام زمن ولله



بنرجعوا تاني
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحارث
					

الدافي زيو مافي



صدقت والله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*لاعب فنان ربنا يرجعو بالسلامه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

لاعب فنان ربنا يرجعو بالسلامه



راجع ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## Mudather taj elsir

*يا اخوانا ورونا صحة خبر تعاقده مع الكوكب المراكشى
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*نتمناه في المريخ اليوم قبل غد .. ولكن ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه ...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mudather taj elsir
					

يا اخوانا ورونا صحة خبر تعاقده مع الكوكب المراكشى









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

نتمناه في المريخ اليوم قبل غد .. ولكن ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه ...



ان شاءالله عودا حميدا وقريبا
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*والله رااااااااااااااااااااااجل عدييييييييييييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشق الصفوة
					

والله رااااااااااااااااااااااجل عدييييييييييييييييييييييل



كان ما لونه دا كان بقيناه جعلي عدييييييييييل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب نار منقد الله يرجعه بالسلامة والله فقد كبير
*

----------


## yassirali66

*فقد ياكسلاوي
لكنه راجع
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

فقد ياكسلاوي
لكنه راجع



والله نتمنى ذلك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

والله نتمنى ذلك



ان شاء الله.......
                        	*

----------


## أحمر اللون

*ربنا يرجعك لينا سالم يا الدافي

كسرة :

انتو الخبر بتاع انو سجل في الكوكب المراكشي ده صحصيح ولا شلة ساكت.
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الدافي زيو مافي
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الدافي أفضل من ألف عبد الحميد سعودي
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الدافي زيو مااااااااااااااااااااااافي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ربنا يرجعك لينا سالم يا الدافي

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الدافي زيو مافي









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

الدافي زيو مااااااااااااااااااااااافي



والله صدقتم........
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*الدافـــــــي زيو
مــــافي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي و افتخر
					

الدافـــــــي زيو
مــــافي



 الدافـــــــي زيو
مــــافي
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*الدافى مافى كلام
*

----------


## الاستاذ

*الدافى لاعب عادى لاكين لقى البلد خلا
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

الدافى مافى كلام



تشكر علي المرور عبده
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*لدافي اكثر لاعب بغير علي الشعار 
وتمنيتو يكون كابتن الفريق ونتمني 
يكون في زول بسمعنا
                        	*

----------


## minoalmre5

*بعون الله نتظر عودتك في ديسمبر انت و الاباااتسي يا دافي المريخ
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدطيب
					

لدافي اكثر لاعب بغير علي الشعار 
وتمنيتو يكون كابتن الفريق ونتمني 
يكون في زول بسمعنا



الجميع آذان صاغيه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

يا سلام عليك يا ياسر...
والله لاعب مريخى أصيل....
مقاتل مريخى صعب...
نتمنى عودته قريباً...




نتمني ذلك.......
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

ضيعناك وضعنا وراك يا الدافى 
شهر اتناشر قريب للعودة الحميده



سنعيدها سيرتها الاولي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

الله يجيب شهر ديسمبر عشان نشوفه هو وكليتشى شى شى .



قريب للحي.........
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منص
					

يا سلااااام زمن ولله



زمن عائد ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاستاذ
					

الدافى لاعب عادى لاكين لقى البلد خلا



ياراااااااااااااااااااجل!!!!!!
*

----------

